# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  لمن لا يمتلكون بوكسات لفك الشفرة ادخل وفك شفرة البلاك بيرى اونلاين مجانا

## kojyy

بمناسبة الترقية من قبل الادارة اهدى تلك المشاركة للادارة وخاصة استاذنا الفاضل صالح ودينامو المنتدى اخى محمد بوعلى  
كما نعلم انه يمكن فك شفرة البلاك بيرى بالبوكسات المتخصصة مثل : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
كما توجد ايضا بعض البرامج المجانية ولكنها غير مضمونة بنسبة مائة بالمائة 
كل ما عليك اخى الكريم الحصول على SERIAL & MEP 
ثم تقوم بوضعهما فى المكان المخصص لهما فى الموقع ثم تضغط  SUBMIT
يقوم الموقع بإحضار الأكواد الأتية  MEP1-MEP2-MEP3-MEP4&MEP5
كل ما عليك أن تضع الكود الخاص ب MEP2 فى المكان المخصص 
ومبروك عليك فك الشفرة بدون بوكسات  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
ادخل على الرابط الآتى
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salihmob

مشكور اخي علي الموضوع الجميل

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخي مجدي

----------


## bouhelal

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخي*

----------


## king of royal

باااااااااااااااارك الله فيك

----------


## mor71

*تسلم أخي بارك الله فيك*

----------


## housgsm

*شكرا جزيلا اخي*

----------


## zm1963

بارك الله فيك

----------


## lolo44

مشكور اخي

----------


## driss_hani

machkoooooooooooooooooooooooooooor

----------


## jamalgsm

شكرا أخي موضوع رائع

----------


## 3bass

thanks alot for this

----------


## azerty098

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود و المعلومات

----------


## benyeto

مشكوووور أخي الغالي و راح اجرب

----------

